# Accidentally deleted upperfilters for keyboard and mouse



## arshad96 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello, I accidentally deleted upperfilters for keyboard and mouse on my lenovo PC windows 10 on regedit and now after restart, they both dont work. They only work in BIOS. Any help please?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What led you to do that and where did you find the instructions? We can replace the registry keys but need to know what was done first.


----------



## arshad96 (Mar 20, 2019)

First my only my mouse was working but not my keyboard so i tried to update keyboard drivers but that didnt work and i restarted my PC and the keyboard still did not work. I then followed a vid on youtube which i followed the instructions of however instead of just fixing the upperfilters on the keyboard, by accident I changed the upperfilters of the mouse aswel then when I restarted my PC, neither the mouse or keyboard were working.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a zipped file that contains a registry fix. Please download it to your desktop then extract (unzip) it then run the registry file as Administrator and allow it to merge into the registry if prompted. This should restore the upper filter values for both the keyboard and the mouse.

Please provide a link to the video you watched.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I assume you can't do anything on the PC without the mouse and keyboard or do they work sporadically? I'm thinking if you can find a way to do a system restore to a date before the problems began that should restore the registry entries to the way they were before.


----------

